# Portugal tolls



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

Having spent a wonderful 5 nights at Fatima Aire with all facilities even showers, we had a think about the horrendous roads we used (dont use tolls)

They have even now tolled good red roads so took us ages to escape, we were heading south but to avoid the tolls and the extra taxes they are slapping on everything we are now in Spain on good free roads not clagged up with lorries. Seriously love Portugal but no more winters for us here  

Rock on Torre del Mar  

ps Fatima was awesome anyone going next year go for 12th 13th September you'll be amazed


----------

